# Return of the dreaded 'upzy downzy-ies'!



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Driver's window, on occasion, goes half-way up on auto-mode...then reverses direction 
and goes back down on its own. Thought this problem was solved when they installed 
the new motor some time back but now I'm told that there is a 'current' recall for the 
window motors. Car is at VW now and I will report on what they wind up doing but I did 
note on the customer copy of the order that it states: 

W VOVWZ RECALLS - PERFORM WINDOW MOTOR UPDATE #64C9


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Driver's window, on occasion, goes half-way up on auto-mode...then reverses direction
> and goes back down on its own. Thought this problem was solved when they installed
> the new motor some time back but now I'm told that there is a 'current' recall for the
> window motors. Car is at VW now and I will report on what they wind up doing but I did
> ...


 How many times did you have it repaired? Maybe you only had the initial approach (I hope) and still need the full repair. Do you recall how long ago you had the repair?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> How many times did you have it repaired? Maybe you only had the initial approach (I hope) and still need the full repair. Do you recall how long ago you had the repair?


 They replaced both motors and the guide gears more than 4 months ago. The motors were 
the new ones going into the 2013 cars from what I was told at the time.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> They replaced both motors and the guide gears more than 4 months ago. The motors were
> the new ones going into the 2013 cars from what I was told at the time.


 Let's hope it's a fluke. Or for most of our sakes, poor workmanship. I happen to know the procedure was somewhat involved, taking at least a few hours. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> They replaced both motors and the guide gears more than 4 months ago. The motors were
> the new ones going into the 2013 cars from what I was told at the time.


 ron, yours were so new that perhaps they still had issues. 

Did they replace the regulators too? When I took mine in for "the fix" they replaced those as well. I use mine CONSTANTLY and have absolutely zero issues whatsoever.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Had mine done about a month ago, I have had one episode of returning as well. Only once though so it may have just been a fluke

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Had mine done about a month ago, I have had one episode of returning as well. Only once though so it may have just been a fluke
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 
FLUKE! FLUKE! FLUKE!!! (closing my eyes and covering my ears)...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> ron, yours were so new that perhaps they still had issues.
> 
> Did they replace the regulators too? When I took mine in for "the fix" they replaced those as well. I use mine CONSTANTLY and have absolutely zero issues whatsoever.


 The original parts that were replaced involved guide gears and motors. Even though only one 
motor was acting up (driver's side), the recall called for both motors to be replaced, even 
though the passenger side has never acted up. The part numbers are as follows: 

6R0-959-801-AP-Z01 
6R0-959-802-BC-Z01 

I asked if it was only a Turbo Beetle re-call but the rep said he just see's it on his computer 
as Beetles so he assumes it concerns all Beetle models. 

They accidently broke the clip holding my driver's side plastic window switch which wasn't in 
stock. Will have it popped in on next Tuesday. As long as I don't attempt to lift the switch, there 
isn't a noticeable problem. Upon arrival it will only be a quick 'snap in' procedure. The switch 
part number was 5C5-959-855-A-ICX. 

Really liked the idea of not having to schedule a future date to have the work done. They seem 
to be really trying a 'customer friendly' approach.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The original parts that were replaced involved guide gears and motors. Even though only one
> motor was acting up (driver's side), the recall called for both motors to be replaced, even
> though the passenger side has never acted up. The part numbers are as follows:
> 
> ...


 Ron, 

The part numbers on my repair were as follows: 



5C5-959-801-M-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR 

5C5-959-802-P-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR 

5C5-837-461-B REGULATOR 

5C5-837-462-B REGULATOR 

 

The parts were per TECH BULLETIN: 2028594


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Plex - I would recommend that people should contact their dealership's service rep and 
confirm that their existing motors are the same as the ones I just had installed. Keep in 
mind, however, that I was informed the motors are part of an actual re-call so if for 
whatever reason your motor numbers describe an earlier model of motor than the ones 
I was given, you need to get them replaced with the newest ones, according to VW. 

P.S. - When my window began 'acting up', I first thought it was a 'fluke' but the recall 
then made me think differently. Don't need a malfunctioning window that could 'rear its 
ugly head' and cause a problem with me in.....or away from the car.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex - I would recommend that people should contact their dealership's service rep and
> confirm that their existing motors are the same as the ones I just had installed. Keep in
> mind, however, that I was informed the motors are part of an actual re-call so if for
> whatever reason your motor numbers describe an earlier model of motor than the ones
> ...


 
Ron, 

What I'm saying is that the part numbers that I listed were put in AFTER VW's "official fix letter" came out. 

From what you're stating it doesn't appear that they replaced the regulators on your vehicle. I'd have that done and then see where things are. 

I have since had absolutely ZERO problems with mine since the fix and in fact, the entire mechanical process itself regarding the windows' operation has been much more solid and responsive.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have had problems with mine every single day for the past 10 months. My name is on the list to have the replacements put in, but still waiting for the call. The strange thing is this. When driving on a certain bumpy road with lots of road repairs after picking up my morning coffee, the window will go up just fine as long as I hit the switch while i am going over the bumps. It goes all the way up with no problem at all. Anywhere else that i try to raise the window, it takes three attempts to go fully up. stops at exactly the same two spots initially then stops about 2 inches from the top on the third time when it kicks it into manual mode. Not sure why on that bumpy road it works just fine! And this bumpy road isnt all that bumpy the car is still riding fairly smoothly. Just small bumps... anyone else have this happen to them on bumpier roads?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Stingme1975 said:


> I have had problems with mine every single day for the past 10 months. My name is on the list to have the replacements put in, but still waiting for the call. The strange thing is this. When driving on a certain bumpy road with lots of road repairs after picking up my morning coffee, the window will go up just fine as long as I hit the switch while i am going over the bumps. It goes all the way up with no problem at all. Anywhere else that i try to raise the window, it takes three attempts to go fully up. stops at exactly the same two spots initially then stops about 2 inches from the top on the third time when it kicks it into manual mode. Not sure why on that bumpy road it works just fine! And this bumpy road isnt all that bumpy the car is still riding fairly smoothly. Just small bumps... anyone else have this happen to them on bumpier roads?


 The fact that they haven't fixed yours yet is inexcusable considering that the official fix has been out since October. I'd be on the phone with both VWoA and your dealer ASAP!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> The fact that they haven't fixed yours yet is inexcusable considering that the official fix has been out since October. I'd be on the phone with both VWoA and your dealer ASAP!


 This

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Ron,
> 
> What I'm saying is that the part numbers that I listed were put in AFTER VW's "official fix letter" came out.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to ask them about the regulators this Monday since I'm now experiencing another 
strange happening. The driver's side now works perfectly...but the passenger side window, 
which had never given me a problem before, now is doing multiple-upzy-downzies. I think 
these cars are possessed!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> The fact that they haven't fixed yours yet is inexcusable considering that the official fix has been out since October. I'd be on the phone with both VWoA and your dealer ASAP!


 Unfortunately, in this case, the squeaky wheel DOES get the grease. I found out that unless I again called VWOA, they would not have moved the process any faster...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm going to ask them about the regulators this Monday since I'm now experiencing another
> strange happening. The driver's side now works perfectly...but the passenger side window,
> which had never given me a problem before, now is doing multiple-upzy-downzies. I think
> these cars are possessed!


 It's not magic. These windows are equally defective. You just don't tend to use the passenger side as ofter. Unfortunate, and a major blunder on VW's part, if you ask me...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Ridge, I feel so bad for you. I know how you love your B. I was at the dealer and they wanted to change my motors on my 13. Mine has not acted up once in 6 months of ownership, but I seldom use the windows. I am a dust clean fanatic and keep them up all the time. 

From what I was told, there is a gear inside the motor that they replaced with a different material. The older gears were wearing to fast causing a tolerance problem. Even with the new ones from Germany, I think they changed to these new type of composite gears that dont wear so soon. 

That may be it, again, I feel bad for you 

Babie


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm going to ask them about the regulators this Monday since I'm now experiencing another
> strange happening. The driver's side now works perfectly...but the passenger side window,
> which had never given me a problem before, now is doing multiple-upzy-downzies. *I think
> these cars are possessed!*


 You mean you've never heard the term "psycho Bug"???  

The flower generation ('60-'70) has more mental illness problems than the gens that came before and after... why is that? Most of them owned Bugs. Hot in the summer, cold in the winter and plastics that sent off carcinogenic fumes to anyone who doesn't have DNA immunity of the Aryan blood-line. :laugh: 

Two decades from now, B12+ owners will be paying for psycho-therapy bills because of these windows. :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, I feel so bad for you. I know how you love your B. I was at the dealer and they wanted to change my motors on my 13. Mine has not acted up once in 6 months of ownership, but I seldom use the windows. I am a dust clean fanatic and keep them up all the time.
> 
> From what I was told, there is a gear inside the motor that they replaced with a different material. The older gears were wearing to fast causing a tolerance problem. Even with the new ones from Germany, I think they changed to these new type of composite gears that dont wear so soon.
> 
> ...


 I need to find out why the window that wasn't acting up...ever, needed a motor change that 
now goes crazy? The driver's side was the problem and I have tested it over and over with the 
just installed motor and experience no problem. Am taking it in tomorrow and will report. I 
am armed with Plex's motor and regulator part numbers which are different from the oness 
they just installed. Will tell VW Service that his are and have always worked properly. Need to 
get their response to Plex having had his regulators changed since this was never done to 
my car. Am lucky that the dealer is a few blocks from my home and isn't that much of a 
hassle but I would like to get this window thing behind me.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a new recall. The motors are brand new, from a different vendor. Just call your local VW dealer, they will run your vin and take care of it. Even if you have had the regulators done, this replaces that repair procedure.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> This is a new recall. The motors are brand new, from a different vendor. Just call your local VW dealer, they will run your vin and take care of it. Even if you have had the regulators done, this replaces that repair procedure.


 You don't happen to have a recall number do you?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> You don't happen to have a recall number do you?


 The dealership listed the Recall number as #64C9, accompanied by the description 
Perform Window Motor Update.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats it. Just released less then 2 weeks ago. I've done several cars this past week. All inventory cars are getting the update motors before there sold.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> Thats it. Just released less then 2 weeks ago. I've done several cars this past week. All inventory cars are getting the update motors before there sold.


 Still don't know why after completing the fix to both windows, the problematic driver's side 
is no longer a problem but the passenger side is? Never had a problem with the passenger 
side one and like I said, it goes 'upzy downzy' like crazy !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dropped car off at dealer and found out that only the driver's side received the new motor, 
which is in fact an upgrade over the previously replaced motors done in the past. These 
new motors have only been available in the last few weeks and under Recall #64C9 are 
supposed to be the 'final solution' to the 'upzy-downzy' problem. Now, since the passenger 
side window is the one that is malfunctioning, they are installing the new motor on that 
side as well. Was also told that the regulators have nothing to do with the problem. The 
problem is and always has been the motors. As best as I can figure, once you alert them 
to a malfunction, they will replace the motor under this Recall #64C9. If you report both 
windows are malfunctioning, then they will 'in fact' do both sides. Seems to me that it 
would be best to tell them both are malfunctioning so that you can get the replacement 
motors for both sides and be done with it once and for all. 

P.S. While working on the driver's side window last Friday they accidently broke the the 
plastic window switch surround and I'm having that replaced as well under warranty of 
course. You can tell if the 'plastic switch surround' has been broken by simply attempting 
to lift it with your fingers. If it isn't broken, it won't be able to be lifted with simple finger 
pressure.......but if you are able to easily lift it, then it is broken so make sure the switches 
have not been compromised by a mechanic who didn't take the time to remove them properly 
and by forcing it, caused the plastic to snap.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You know, when I first had a similar repair for the window problem in my 2006 New Beetle, I noticed while doing some repair work of my own that apparently they snapped off some tabs on the door handle, which was one of the first parts you needed to remove before removing the inner door panel. 

So, I mentioned this to the Service Rep. to have the mechanics be extra careful not to snap off any tabs while doing the window repair to my 2012. However, I do think they got a little sloppy when it came to the weather stripping near the window.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Dropped car off at dealer and found out that only the driver's side received the new motor,
> which is in fact an upgrade over the previously replaced motors done in the past. These
> new motors have only been available in the last few weeks and under Recall #64C9 are
> supposed to be the 'final solution' to the 'upzy-downzy' problem. Now, since the passenger
> ...


 Glad your getting it done. I made a phone call to my person in the know at VW, way up there too. 

Anyway here we go: 
First, this is not a recall, because it is not supported by NHTSA, it is a "SERVICE ACTION: 64C9/W5. 
Just the air bag seat switch is a FULL RECALL. 

This is what I was told, and I trust my source. In 2012 Late there were 2 main vendors for the window motors, Bosch was one of them. One the assembly line, with a late build 12 or early 13, you MAY HAVE GOTTEN ONE MADE by a vender that starts with a "J", they them mentioned quickly. Your B could have one from each vendor. I did get notice for the SERVICE ACTION, but, if you have not issues and still get the notice, you have until 2015 to file a claim. I will do nothing until they fail. It is very very unlikely even thought I got a notice, I have the bad motors. There are a ton of things that can happened once the door panel is removed, noise, scratches, clips broken such. 

So, If you do not have an issue, I would just sit and wait, more that likely you will never have an issue. If I have just one episode of the UP and DOWN thingy, then I will proceed.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> Glad your getting it done. I made a phone call to my person in the know at VW, way up there too.
> 
> Anyway here we go:
> First, this is not a recall, because it is not supported by NHTSA, it is a "SERVICE ACTION: 64C9/W5.
> ...


 I can add this to the language of this "SERVICE ACTION" directly from my service rep. 

"They changed the protocol on the repair slightly. With what we did to your car, we replaced the motors and the regulators... however this new recall asks us to replace just the motors, and use lock-tite on the bolts that hold the motor to the regulator."


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't understand why they didn't do both motors last Friday but I guess since I was complaining 
only about the driver's side, they left the passenger side alone. I assume when he examined 
the passenger side motor and determined it was already a replacement (the one from months 
ago), that he buttoned up that side & affected something since I then began having excessive 
'upzy-downzys' in a window that I had never had a problem with before. Well, they are now 
changing that motor and I will have the car back late tomorrow since they also have to replace 
the switch that isn't arriving until tomorrow. 

Note: Window motor update #64C9 calls for the 'latest' motors which are numbered: 
6R0-959-801-AP-Z01 and 6R0-959-802-BC-Z01


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

This went through as a repeat of previous posted reply. I therfore removed the content.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Windows are both working properly now. Driver's side did get a new motor but since 
I had no problem with the passenger side until after I left the service dep't, they came to 
conclude that when the passenger side window was being examined, the technician/mechanic 
messed up the auto mode. I explained my trying to correct it by the procedure in the manual 
didn't do the trick and was told they re-set it via computer and everything is working normal. 
Since the broken switch was back-ordered until tomorrow, I won't take the car until then. 
Hopefully this is the end of the 'upzy-downzys' forever. Am curious if anyone has re-set their 
windows auto-mode via computer ?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I feel like I'm in a ping-pong contest...with me being the ball! After all the hulla-ba-loo 
about resetting the auto mode via computer by VW, the window must have malfunctioned 
again since they decided to change that (passenger side) motor as well. In the body of 
the work order it was marked, 'Driver's side motor was recently replaced. Replace passenger 
side window motor as per recall'. Well I've got the car back with both windows working 
properly.....and they did install the switch that they broke......but now I'm waiting for a 
plastic 'surround' for the switch to come in since they broke that too! It's not a big deal 
since it doesn't affect the operation of the windows but I will have to go back when they 
alert me to it's being 'in' from their back ordered parts.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Who ever only did 1 side screwed up. Its in the instructions to check the part numbers for both sides and replace both motors with the update versions.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> Who ever only did 1 side screwed up. Its in the instructions to check the part numbers for both sides and replace both motors with the update versions.


 ....and they sure as heck don't know how to properly remove trim.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

They are supposed to pop off when you pull up on the front. They clips towards the back have ninja death grip if you don't get them at the right angle. I had one break too but we got a new one for it. Its annoying but its an easy fix. 

Whats critical is the expoxy that we use to creatate a bushing for the end of the shaft the gear sits on. It needs to dry for 3 hrs before running the windows.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> They are supposed to pop off when you pull up on the front. They clips towards the back have ninja death grip if you don't get them at the right angle. I had one break too but we got a new one for it. Its annoying but its an easy fix.
> 
> Whats critical is the expoxy that we use to creatate a bushing for the end of the shaft the gear sits on. It needs to dry for 3 hrs before running the windows.


 that's good info - thanks.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> They are supposed to pop off when you pull up on the front. They clips towards the back have ninja death grip if you don't get them at the right angle. I had one break too but we got a new one for it. Its annoying but its an easy fix.
> 
> Whats critical is the expoxy that we use to creatate a bushing for the end of the shaft the gear sits on. It needs to dry for 3 hrs before running the windows.


 that's good info - thanks.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> that's good info - thanks.


 Ridge, get an "old' fart mechanic to do it, they take their time. My cousin said the guy was ancient and very very slow and took all afternoon doing her windows, but it came back solid and no problems.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, get an "old' fart mechanic to do it, they take their time. My cousin said the guy was ancient and very very slow and took all afternoon doing her windows, but it came back solid and no problems.


 The 'old fart' mechanics have ' the touch'. The really good ones did 'time' for 'safe-cracking' 
so trim removal is a 'snap' for them. I'd ask to see his 'parole card' to verify he has the necessary 
experience.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Find us older guys while you can. Been around since 97. I've seen some kids from UTI that couldn't find there ass with a map and a flash light.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWtechguy said:


> Find us older guys while you can. Been around since 97. I've seen some kids from UTI that couldn't find there ass with a map and a flash light.


 That's hilarious and disappointing all in one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Kids out of college don't know **** and they think they do. Give me someone experienced over someone highly educated any day of the week.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Received an 'after the fact' letter from VW today, asking me to make an appointment for 
the new window motors. It mentions that if there are any questions regarding this repair, to 
call - VW of America, Attn: Customer Care (64C9/W5), 3800 Hamlin Rd., Auburn Hills, Mi. 48326 
1-800-893-5298.


----------

